# Activ Flora substrate?



## tabbee (Jun 2, 2012)

Activ·Flora™ Planted Aquarium Substrate by World Wide Imports Ent., Inc. - has anyone used this substrate for their tanks? Good - bad - ok? I already bought 20 pounds and cycled the tank with it last week - there seems to be a high amount of sodium in this, that apparently, according to the rep I called yesterday - will always be in there, it won't rinse off. I won't have a planted tank and I told the LFS guy this and he said it wouldn't matter.

I'm not sure if I'm better off with just getting regular gravel. Thanks in advance for any input!

~tabbee


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeah! I have this stuff in my nano, it came out of the bag like mud and sand, I have a lot of malasian trumpet snails because they burrow and I was worried about it getting stagnant. My plants seem to love it? I don't know about sodium, are you talking about salinity?


----------



## tabbee (Jun 2, 2012)

Keri said:


> Yeah! I have this stuff in my nano, it came out of the bag like mud and sand, I have a lot of malasian trumpet snails because they burrow and I was worried about it getting stagnant. My plants seem to love it? I don't know about sodium, are you talking about salinity?


Hi there ~ I have the Floralite gravel.. sounds like you have a different type? I had no mud or sand. Sodium levels are 223 mg/kg (with 9kgs in the tank that seems like a lot of sodium). My apple snail did not survive being in this tank for less than 24 hours  Took 7 hours to acclimate it and things seemed great. Water tested negative for copper.... I'm guessing it must have been the sodium. I didn't read every single ingredient on the bag and the LFS didn't mention anything. I'm a bit leery now of using it and think I'll pick up regular gravel and dump this stuff out.
I feel pretty bad about the snail.. was a beauty.


----------

